# Lets talk drop away arrow rest



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 31, 2013)

Alright I have owned most drop away arrow rest. I currently have the rip cord code red.. Seems like the rest is smacking the riser shelf. I have tried adding mole skin doesn't seem to help my buddy has the trophy ridge revolution. on his d340 bow I sold him and his isn't making the noise. I have a d350. Which drop away are the quietest and work the best with the d350. I don't care for he limb driver rest. Qad is way over prices. Lets hear your thoughts and opinions


----------



## nmorgan83 (Jul 31, 2013)

getcha a whisker biscuit....lol


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jul 31, 2013)

NAP Apache rest is hands down the best rest on the market. Quieter and full containment.


----------



## Rip Steele (Jul 31, 2013)

I use a limb driver so I can't help any


----------



## movesatlanta (Jul 31, 2013)

QAD Ultra Rest Pro on my Heli.. No problems/works great


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 31, 2013)

We just put an apache on a Ross for a young man seems to work good..


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 31, 2013)

nmorgan83 said:


> getcha a whisker biscuit....lol



Hahaha funny


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2013)

You ask for the best, but say qad is too expensive. Lol.



Just pokin at ya, but both my bows have qad and I have no complaint.


----------



## movesatlanta (Jul 31, 2013)

mattech said:


> You ask for the best, but say qad is too expensive. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Just pokin at ya, but both my bows have qad and I have no complaint.



I have this syndrome that tells me if I buy quality it will last. However I normally order majority of my gear offline so I try to get the best deal possible.


----------



## bigblocktransam (Jul 31, 2013)

I've had the QAD ultra rest which is a good rest in my eyes, but I have had timing move on it before, which in all reality can happen with any drop away if you don't check it regularly. But my favorite drop away rest so far,  is the PSE phantom rest. I know a few people that don't like em, but IMHO the pse phantom is a great rest with a great price!


----------



## BowChilling (Jul 31, 2013)

movesatlanta said:


> QAD Ultra Rest Pro on my Heli.. No problems/works great



 Hard to beat the QAD!


----------



## richardh8700 (Jul 31, 2013)

QAD, but first I would replace the moleskin with very thin foam rubber. Worked for me.


----------



## bigblocktransam (Jul 31, 2013)

movesatlanta said:


> offline so I try to get the best deal possible.



I tried offline too!! I keep getting a connection error?


----------



## movesatlanta (Jul 31, 2013)

I am new to the forum but have seen a lot of smack talk. since you are  me does that mean you are popping my smack talk cherry because if so...  its on..


----------



## bigblocktransam (Jul 31, 2013)

movesatlanta said:


> I am new to the forum but have seen a lot of smack talk. since you are  me does that mean you are popping my smack talk cherry because if so...  its on..



Hehehehe


----------



## movesatlanta (Jul 31, 2013)

this forum is really cool. I dig it. cheers bigblock


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 31, 2013)

I tbink the qad is similar to the rip cordon theory and wander about the rear smacking the shelf making noise.. I am most concern about making my bow lethal quiet
And not a speed freak.. I shoot a 409 grain arrow at 62 lbs I plan to add string leaches also.. Noise has to go


----------



## Rip Steele (Jul 31, 2013)

Can I ask why not a Vapor Trail Limb Driver? Just wondering because I've got all three of my bows in my man cave with one on them.


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 31, 2013)

Rip Steele said:


> Can I ask why not a Vapor Trail Limb Driver? Just wondering because I've got all three of my bows in my man cave with one on them.



Who knows?  I've shot them all, and I have limbdriver pro-v's on every bow I own too.  No easier drop away to set up, I guess its just preference.  Easy choice for me.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 31, 2013)

I just didnt like the sting attached to the limb.. Seems to me like it could be snagged easier stalking or something like that


----------



## polkmarine (Jul 31, 2013)

hoythunter1861 said:


> NAP Apache rest is hands down the best rest on the market. Quieter and full containment.



X2

This year I put a QAD HDX bowtech edition , on my carbon knight and it seems to be good but if something fails ill be right back to the apache.


----------



## Tracker1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I just didnt like the sting attached to the limb.. Seems to me like it could be snagged easier stalking or something like that



Just a thought;

A drop away rest needs to be timed so that it has about 7" of arrow contact on the shot for best accuracy. If you tie your rest to your cable what happens when your cable stretches? Not only is your bow out of time so is your rest, this only amplifies the effect of cable stretch. 

Custom strings and cables can be built that will NOT stretch, I've seen it done!!!

Now as your cable stretches your rest contact point moves down. Once this happens your drop away rest is now acting like a wack-a-mole on the bottom of your arrow due to the string and cable Oscillation on the shot, watch a slow motion compound shot video to see this.

Limbs don't stretch, Seems easy enough to me. 

As for the string getting fought on something, if one of the other 3 strings on the bow manage to stay snag free I'm betting this one will as well. Oh, and just for arguments sake, cable driven systems also add another string to your bow.

****Disclaimer****

In no way am I saying that Cable driven systems are bad, a good bow tech can absolutely keep you driving tacks with them. 

I'm a Pro V guy myself!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah I get what your saying. I know all bow strings can stretch some. This bow is brand new and has been shot less than 50 times the same rest made the same noise I am convicted its the rest smacking the shelf.. I cannot stand a loud bow.. It causes you far more grief to animals jumping the shot.. I am looking for a well built QUIET drop away rest if its the pro v then so be it...I have used rip cord and qad for years.. Always had to worry about the rest smacking the riser shelf


----------



## Tracker1 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm with ya on quite!!!

One of the cool things about the pro V is the launcher never comes in contact with your bow. That helps I Believe.


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's (Jul 31, 2013)

If the qad is set up proper then there should be no contact with the shelf. Also the limb driver pro v is a great rest also you can't go wrong with either one. But the biggest thing is having either one of these rest tuned properly.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah tuning is key for sure. I just have a hard time dropping over 100 bucks just to try something to see if I like it.. I am a hunter and that's it.. I don't do the 3d and shooting  boo coos of arrows a week.. I do like to shoot with my buddies.. Decisions lol


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Aug 1, 2013)

I know I've already posted once about the NAP Apache, but since you are worried about your rest smacking the shelf, the apache has it's own base that it hits instead of your shelf. And the amount of "cushioning stuff" they put in there, you don't here a thing. Just google it, look at the images there and you'll see what I'm talking about


----------



## GADawg08 (Aug 1, 2013)

trophy ridge drop zone...been using one for 5 years now and has never let me down. wont break the bank either $50-$60. you can probably find it cheaper on ebay


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Aug 1, 2013)

Trophy Taker Smackdown Pro is by far my favorite drop away rest. It's full containment, super quiet and attaches to your limbs or cable. But it cost $$


----------



## tcarter86 (Aug 1, 2013)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> Trophy Taker Smackdown Pro is by far my favorite drop away rest. It's full containment, super quiet and attaches to your limbs or cable. But it cost $$ View attachment 743213



i been thinking bout getting one of these but just cant let go of the qad hdx


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 1, 2013)

So...I'm going through the same issue as you are...same bow too.  2010 Destroyer 350.

Had an Octane Trip Wire on it...original strings...noisy...had to be from the trip wire banging the shelf...but I dealt with it as it wasn't too big of a deal...and I killed dear with it.

Well...got some custom strings for the thing...and decided...good time to change out rest.  Decided to go to the limb driven style since it seems easier to time...less stuff inside etc etc than the cable driven system.  So...picked up a Trophy Taker Smack Down FC off of AT for not too much money since I'm a cheap hunter like you 

Went to put it on...and now I'm having issues with it to tune correctly and not get contact with the cable.  So...with no cam lean...i'm going to get contact with the cables...

So, now I'm researching tuning on the 350 to see if cam lean is a normal thing with the 350...or not.  Looks like there is some lean that people are discussing...but not sure I want a rest that has to have that lean to properly paper tune.

Overall, I like the Smackdown...just not sure it was built to fit the D350 as well as it should.  I've now looked at the LimbDriver Pro V and it looks well built and has more adjustability than the Smackdown.  I've found it online new for $105...which is more than I want to spend...but in the big picture, not a ton of $$ for something that works.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 1, 2013)

I set a buddy's boy up with the apache. Seems to be a good rest. My main concern is to eliminate noise as much as possible.
I do not want to go with any drop away that could hit the riser shelf. I have always been skiddish of the limb driver rest. Something about that I personally just don't like.. I am sure they are good just ain't for me.. The trophy taker and apache seem to be good aswell as the trophy ridge revolution. My buddy has the revolution on his d340 and does excellent a lot quieter than mine he is at 67lbs too. I think I will lower the draw weight down to 55 lbs from 62 should still be at 305 fps and be quieter.. I am so over the speed war got to be as stealth as possible and comfortable at full draw


----------



## nmorgan83 (Aug 1, 2013)

I have a trophy ridge revolution and I am very satisfied with it


----------



## Mountaineerfan (Aug 3, 2013)

Any thoughts on Muzzy Zero Effect? Just bought a used bow with one on it, and I like it pretty well. Except for the bruise on my left hand from it smacking me....


----------



## reezen bowhunter (Aug 3, 2013)

Vital gear kaz-away full capture rest. Was talked into it when I bought my bow. Had idea to buy QAD but really happy I bought vital bow gear rest. No issues and really quiet.


----------



## Fulldraw 64 (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm no tech but to me sounds it could be set up to low to ur self. Me and my buddy has the qad hdx and we have no issues at all. Great rest. His is on a bt invassion mine on a knightmare and dxt. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ranger07 (Aug 4, 2013)

Ive shot QAD, whisker biscuit, drop zone, zero effect( original and xcellerator), phantom, rip cord , revolution, and NAP Apache. The best one in my experience has been the Nap Apache. The worst was the revolution, but im sure there is some secret to tuning it that i never figured out.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 8, 2013)

Not very happy with the revolution at this point. my groups have gotten worse seeing contact issues. Looks like another change coming


----------



## JasonF (Aug 8, 2013)

Sold my QAD and got a Trophy Taker. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 8, 2013)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Not very happy with the revolution at this point. my groups have gotten worse seeing contact issues. Looks like another change coming



Should have bought a limbdriver.  Seriously.


----------



## firebreather (Aug 9, 2013)

Whisker biscuit for me , to much movement to bend or break pulling bow up in stand I. Heavy cover


----------



## chadeugene (Aug 9, 2013)

Just get rid of the sights, the mechanical release, and the arrow rest and shoot off the shelf


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 9, 2013)

Kris87 said:


> Should have bought a limbdriver.  Seriously.


i wish i could make myself try one. just not crazy about the limb cord deal



chadeugene said:


> Just get rid of the sights, the mechanical release, and the arrow rest and shoot off the shelf


that would be real bow shooting for sure lol


----------



## 270bowman (Aug 9, 2013)

QAD HDX. You can usually find some pretty good prices on them on AT.


----------



## kbuck1 (Aug 10, 2013)

You should be able to look and see if the arrow is hitting the shelf or not. When the rest is in the down position is it contacting the rest? Is it close enough that you can put slight pressure on it and make it touch the shelf?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 10, 2013)

Have marks on fletching. Also the rest has play in it side to side maybe 1/16 of an cinch side to side. Just not crazy about it.


----------



## EGlock86 (Aug 10, 2013)

270bowman said:


> QAD HDX. You can usually find some pretty good prices on them on AT.



X2 best rest I've ever used


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Aug 10, 2013)

QAD! Had the same one on two bows. No issues!


----------



## Double Drop (Aug 12, 2013)

Qad hdx!


----------



## 660griz (Aug 13, 2013)

Double Drop said:


> Qad hdx!



Ditto. After much research. My first drop away ever. Very happy with it. Total containment, quiet and if I draw back and fail to shoot, it doesn't require a reset after a let down. 
There may be others that meet these requirements but, it also came with a cool little SOG pocket knife. 
BAM!


----------

